# new and trying to navigate the site, help?



## ByTheGraceOfMe (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi, im interested in becoming a surrogate so I decided to do some reseach and hopfully get in touch with some families looking for the same! 

Im finding this site a little difficult to sort out though and wuld appreciate any help. 
Can I make a profile about myself, how do I go about it? 

Thank you! 
Christina


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi There,

This site doesn't operate in any kind of matching capacity I believe. There is a section specifically for surrogacy which is used by both surrogates and intended parents. Good luck 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=57.0


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi there, welcome to FF. 

I've moved your posts to the surrogacy boards here where you will get better support. Please to have a look about this board and you can meet new friends here.

As Dudders says, this isn't a matching service here; in fact in the UK it's illegal to advertise for or to be a surrogate, so the most we can offer is advice on how best to find a match (i.e. where you can go / what agencies exist etc. ) and we can support you through the process too. Please do dive in and make friends.  

C~x


----------

